# Switch from Canidae to Annamaet?



## oakleysmommy

I had the same issue on a previous food, large amounts of stool, i have switched to grain free Acana Pacifica. i have 4 dogs, 3 no issues and much much smaller stools, one of them has mushies right now. any how a few members on the Lab Forum love Annamaet! i am not sure the ingredients and sorry not much help but i do know it is working great for them i do notice with grain free, stools are about half the size if that helps


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I have our springer and old aussie on Annamaet Option which is a catfish based food. I like the company and the food. Never involved in a recall and very good at getting back to you about questions, etc. And it's the owner, not a CS person who usually answers! It's been around for quite a while too.


----------



## WasChampionFan

I buy Annamaet Ultra & Extra on 30 bag skids. There is nothing on the market that compares to it. I have used Salcha & Manitok before as well. Also excellent. None of foods should be too rich with the exception of Ultra, which is a bit much for most dogs and not needed for them. 

Your dog will do better on Annamaet because the food has a special production method where the carbohydrates are cooked twice, once at a low temperature and once, quickly, when the kibble is being made.

Nothing on the market with the ingredient quality or know-how of Downey. It is funny he still picks up the phone because he is one of the most respected canine nutritionists around.

There was a gap when I didn't use it because I moved, but all told it is about 14 years that I have been feeding it. He developed the first performance food in the mid-1980's, really the first kibble with more than 28% protein. Really important guy. For a small company, it also has an in-house testing kennel of his sled dogs.

He spends nothing on marketing. In fact he used the same bags for almost 20 years before he went to the snazzy bags.

For a normal adult dog, Extra, Encore, & Salcha are great. If you have a dog that has sensitivity to normal proteins then Manitok, Aqualuk or Option.


----------



## jphwym21

I have my 6 month golden on it. I have gone through a 40 lb bag so far and can tell a big difference( I switched from Eukanuba LBP). I am using the Annamaet Encore and my dog goes nuts for it. Pics below of the puppy.


----------



## oakleysmommy

shes soooo cute!!


----------



## jphwym21

Thanks. Here are two more photos. lol yes I am that Dad.


----------



## artbuc

WCF, it is good to see you posting again.


----------



## skeller

I'm just looking at the Annamet website. Considering the Option version. They don't seem to have any distributors on Long Island, but it is available on some internet sites. Anyone use the Option version?


----------



## WasChampionFan

skeller said:


> I'm just looking at the Annamet website. Considering the Option version. They don't seem to have any distributors on Long Island, but it is available on some internet sites. Anyone use the Option version?


I would ask your local store to order it. It is available in Queens so it should be easy to get. You could also call the company and give them your zip code and they can tell which stores can order it for you.


----------



## Sadie's mum

WasChampionFan said:


> I buy Annamaet Ultra & Extra on 30 bag skids. There is nothing on the market that compares to it. I have used Salcha & Manitok before as well. Also excellent. None of foods should be too rich with the exception of Ultra, which is a bit much for most dogs and not needed for them.
> 
> Your dog will do better on Annamaet because the food has a special production method where the carbohydrates are cooked twice, once at a low temperature and once, quickly, when the kibble is being made.
> 
> Nothing on the market with the ingredient quality or know-how of Downey. It is funny he still picks up the phone because he is one of the most respected canine nutritionists around.
> 
> There was a gap when I didn't use it because I moved, but all told it is about 14 years that I have been feeding it. He developed the first performance food in the mid-1980's, really the first kibble with more than 28% protein. Really important guy. For a small company, it also has an in-house testing kennel of his sled dogs.
> 
> He spends nothing on marketing. In fact he used the same bags for almost 20 years before he went to the snazzy bags.
> 
> For a normal adult dog, Extra, Encore, & Salcha are great. If you have a dog that has sensitivity to normal proteins then Manitok, Aqualuk or Option.


Thank you so much for all this detailed information. I feel like you've definitely helped me make up my mind that we should switch. I've emailed the contact on the website to see if the owner would recommend a particular type of the food for Sadie. Again, thank you (and to the others that responded). This forum is so helpful!


----------



## Sadie's mum

jphwym21 said:


> I have my 6 month golden on it. I have gone through a 40 lb bag so far and can tell a big difference( I switched from Eukanuba LBP). I am using the Annamaet Encore and my dog goes nuts for it. Pics below of the puppy.


Your puppy is so cute, and has a beautiful coat...evidence that the food is great for them! Thank you.


----------



## skeller

jphwym21 said:


> I have my 6 month golden on it. I have gone through a 40 lb bag so far and can tell a big difference( I switched from Eukanuba LBP). I am using the Annamaet Encore and my dog goes nuts for it. Pics below of the puppy.


 She is so cute!!!!


----------



## jrr

Had all of our dogs on Annamaet when we lived in Bucks County Pa. Great food. When we moved to SW Va we couldn't find it. When we got Flynn [15 weeks] he came to us on Eukanuba Large Puppy. 

I know the folks at Annamaet. They strongly suggested Encore for Flynn and could get it online. His amount is 4 cups per day [twice adult]. He is all legs/paws and chest, very lean looking [28# at 14 weeks].

I also use for weight management or sensitive [post pancreatic] their new Grain Free Lean [officially out next month]. It is great for our Pembroke and Cardigan [ you think raising a puppy is challenging, try raising either of these breeds]. One for weight control and the other one was using and hating WD Hills prescription and hated it.

7 years experience with Annamaet has been just great.


----------



## skeller

jrr said:


> Had all of our dogs on Annamaet when we lived in Bucks County Pa. Great food. When we moved to SW Va we couldn't find it. When we got Flynn [15 weeks] he came to us on Eukanuba Large Puppy.
> 
> I know the folks at Annamaet. They strongly suggested Encore for Flynn and could get it online. His amount is 4 cups per day [twice adult]. He is all legs/paws and chest, very lean looking [28# at 14 weeks].
> 
> I also use for weight management or sensitive [post pancreatic] their new Grain Free Lean [officially out next month]. It is great for our Pembroke and Cardigan [ you think raising a puppy is challenging, try raising either of these breeds]. One for weight control and the other one was using and hating WD Hills prescription and hated it.
> 
> 7 years experience with Annamaet has been just great.


 Thanks so much for your feedback. The company is sending me some samples of Option, which I think will work well with Benny's sensitive stomach.


----------



## skeller

*Oh no.................*

New development, Benny is spending some time with the vet. The other night he was vomitting and dry heaving. Took him in yesterday and he was dehydrated and listless. He wasn't even looking at his food or any type of treats. Hopefully this is just food related, we will see by the end of the day today. 
In the meantime, my little guys are "take it or leave it" with the Blue Buffalo Salmon and Sweet Potato. They are also missing Benny. 
I am going to have to see what the vet recommends as far as food. I am hoping Annamaet will be an option. I think that there is another formula that has bison and lamb. I may ask for a sample of that one as well.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

skeller said:


> New development, Benny is spending some time with the vet. The other night he was vomitting and dry heaving. Took him in yesterday and he was dehydrated and listless. He wasn't even looking at his food or any type of treats. Hopefully this is just food related, we will see by the end of the day today.
> In the meantime, my little guys are "take it or leave it" with the Blue Buffalo Salmon and Sweet Potato. They are also missing Benny.
> I am going to have to see what the vet recommends as far as food. I am hoping Annamaet will be an option. I think that there is another formula that has bison and lamb. I may ask for a sample of that one as well.


Was he eating the BB when he got sick, skeller?


----------



## jrr

skeller said:


> New development, Benny is spending some time with the vet. The other night he was vomitting and dry heaving. Took him in yesterday and he was dehydrated and listless. He wasn't even looking at his food or any type of treats. Hopefully this is just food related, we will see by the end of the day today.
> In the meantime, my little guys are "take it or leave it" with the Blue Buffalo Salmon and Sweet Potato. They are also missing Benny.
> I am going to have to see what the vet recommends as far as food. I am hoping Annamaet will be an option. I think that there is another formula that has bison and lamb. I may ask for a sample of that one as well.


Best of luck and I pray its something very simple and quickly fixable. One of the great things about Annamaet is their willingness to help you as and end use consumer Call the and ask for help.


----------



## Sadie's mum

I contacted Annamaet, and they recommended Encore for Sadie. We're going to try it next week - slowly transitioning from Canidae. I'm hoping that she does well on it. Thanks again for all your input - much appreciated.


----------



## Retrieverlover

Switched my Pointers to Pro Plan from Canidea. Best decision ever. I actually feel like I have some free time now since I don't poop scoop all day long anymore


----------



## jrr

Sadie's mum said:


> I contacted Annamaet, and they recommended Encore for Sadie. We're going to try it next week - slowly transitioning from Canidae. I'm hoping that she does well on it. Thanks again for all your input - much appreciated.


Switched Flynn from Eukanuba Large Breed to Encore two weeks [couldn't get it until then]. He loves it and after a short transition, it was trouble free. His coat has become better and glossier in the 2 weeks. Energy level has jumped, god help me.

He's up to 4 cups per day per Annamaet since he is now 32#s, just a little water and its gone. He can stay on it through adult age as well.


----------



## WasChampionFan

Sadie's mum said:


> I contacted Annamaet, and they recommended Encore for Sadie. We're going to try it next week - slowly transitioning from Canidae. I'm hoping that she does well on it. Thanks again for all your input - much appreciated.


She will do dandy on Encore. It is a much simpler better made formula with less ash so the transition should be easy. The GA on both foods are similar so it should go fine.


----------



## Sadie's mum

WasChampionFan said:


> She will do dandy on Encore. It is a much simpler better made formula with less ash so the transition should be easy. The GA on both foods are similar so it should go fine.


Thanks. I probably should know this, but what does "GA" stand for?


----------



## MyBentley

Sadie's mum said:


> Thanks. I probably should know this, but what does "GA" stand for?


Guaranteed analysis - It tells the percentages of protein, fat, fiber, and everything else contained in the formula.


----------



## Sadie's mum

MyBentley said:


> Guaranteed analysis - It tells the percentages of protein, fat, fiber, and everything else contained in the formula.


Thank you.


----------



## Running Star

I wonder if ( Annamaet ) is better then ( Formm )
Dog fod revew dosen't give Annamaet a very good rating
But there are lots of dog food revew rating sights out there .
I am sure some say its good food , some say its just O.K. food
and some say its bad food.
So I guess it depends on what web sight you look at and read.


----------



## MyBentley

Running Star said:


> I wonder if ( Annamaet ) is better then ( Formm )
> Dog fod revew dosen't give Annamaet a very good rating
> But there are lots of dog food revew rating sights out there .
> I am sure some say its good food , some say its just O.K. food
> and some say its bad food.
> So I guess it depends on what web sight you look at and read.


It also depends on what qualities you're looking for in a dog food and place importance on.

Fromm and Annamaet both have a good track record of no recalls. Fromm has very complicated and long lists of ingredients - not every dog does well with them. Annamaet has much shorter ingredient lists - some of their formulas include cornmeal which some dog ratings sites look down on. My dogs don't do well on corn, but many do. And if the primary protein is coming from meat and not the cornmeal, then it seems less of an issue to me. If you browse through all the Annamaet formulas, you''l see there is quite a bit of variation.

Fromm has grown tremendously in the past year and has increased its production capacity; but Annamaet seems to have little interest in expanding or advertising which can make the product hard to get.


----------



## WasChampionFan

MyBentley said:


> It also depends on what qualities you're looking for in a dog food and place importance on.
> 
> Fromm and Annamaet both have a good track record of no recalls. Fromm has very complicated and long lists of ingredients - not every dog does well with them. Annamaet has much shorter ingredient lists - some of their formulas include cornmeal which some dog ratings sites look down on. My dogs don't do well on corn, but many do. And if the primary protein is coming from meat and not the cornmeal, then it seems less of an issue to me. If you browse through all the Annamaet formulas, you''l see there is quite a bit of variation.
> 
> Fromm has grown tremendously in the past year and has increased its production capacity; but Annamaet seems to have little interest in expanding or advertising which can make the product hard to get.


Fromm does no actual feed trial testing. Annamaet has an in-house kennel as well as a network of hunters and sled dog racers. 

Fromm makes foods the owner likes. Not saying they are bad, but most of the ingredients serve no purpose.

Virtually all performance foods have some ground corn because it is needed. The only two Annamaet formulas with corn are Ultra & Extra, which are mostly fed to sled and trial dogs.

Dog food review sites should not be relied on, even if the ratings are good. The Dog Food Advisor rate Annamaet's GF's a 5 (top) and the others a 4 but he uses the allergy formula as the basis of the 4. Even though he rates them high, I still say he has no business rating foods.

Listen to people that use the food, the expertise of the people making it and the track record.


----------



## Running Star

What do you think about ( ANNAMAET OPTION FORMULA )
I was thinking about trying it out on my girl.


----------



## skeller

Running Star said:


> What do you think about ( ANNAMAET OPTION FORMULA )
> I was thinking about trying it out on my girl.


 I just received the samples of the Annamaet Option formula and my small dogs loved it. When Benny can start eating regular food again, I will start him on the option as well.


----------



## MyBentley

WasChampionFan said:


> *Fromm does no actual feed trial testing. Annamaet has an in-house kennel as well as a network of hunters and sled dog racers. *
> 
> Fromm makes foods the owner likes. Not saying they are bad, but* most of the ingredients serve no purpose.*
> 
> Virtually all performance foods have some ground corn because it is needed. The only two Annamaet formulas with corn are Ultra & Extra, which are mostly fed to sled and trial dogs.
> 
> Dog food review sites should not be relied on, even if the ratings are good. The Dog Food Advisor rate Annamaet's GF's a 5 (top) and the others a 4 but he uses the allergy formula as the basis of the 4. Even though he rates them high, I still say he has no business rating foods.
> 
> Listen to people that use the food, the expertise of the people making it and the track record.


Fromm does not have in-house dogs. Fromm does feeding trials with local breeders and kennels.

I will agree that the many of the fruits and vegetables listed well down in the ingredient lists of many brands is there for marketing purposes - not to improve the formula for dog nutrition. I wouldn't choose a kibble because these ingredients are included; but at the same time I wouldn't not choose the same kibble if my dog did well on it.


----------



## Sadie's mum

Our bag of Annamaet arrived today, and I'm a little confused about how much to feed her. Sadie's about 26 pounds, and is almost 6 months (yes, very small for a Golden!). The bag suggests 1-1/2 cups for an adult dog within 15-30lb. As she's a puppy still, I know that I should be feeding more than that, but my instinct is that doubling the amount would be too much for a puppy this age. We'll be phasing out the Canidae but having a sense of how much total Annamaet would help us. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## WasChampionFan

Sadie's mum said:


> Our bag of Annamaet arrived today, and I'm a little confused about how much to feed her. Sadie's about 26 pounds, and is almost 6 months (yes, very small for a Golden!). The bag suggests 1-1/2 cups for an adult dog within 15-30lb. As she's a puppy still, I know that I should be feeding more than that, but my instinct is that doubling the amount would be too much for a puppy this age. We'll be phasing out the Canidae but having a sense of how much total Annamaet would help us. Does anyone have any recommendations?


That sounds about right. In a week check her weight and see if her stools are normal. Adjust as you need.


----------



## jrr

Sadie's mum said:


> Our bag of Annamaet arrived today, and I'm a little confused about how much to feed her. Sadie's about 26 pounds, and is almost 6 months (yes, very small for a Golden!). The bag suggests 1-1/2 cups for an adult dog within 15-30lb. As she's a puppy still, I know that I should be feeding more than that, but my instinct is that doubling the amount would be too much for a puppy this age. We'll be phasing out the Canidae but having a sense of how much total Annamaet would help us. Does anyone have any recommendations?


For the Annamaet Encore it has a Adult food chart and indicates that a puppy should double the amount. Flynn, at 4 months given his weight, is eating 4 cups per day [double adult] and is very lean. If you want another option call Annamaet after 9am EST and ask Kit who is a wealth of knowledge about all of their foods.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Compare calorie counts of the two foods and use the amount of Annamaet that would equal that of the Canidae.


----------



## skeller

I got the Annamaet Option today. Started the switch with the little dogs, Benny start when he goes off of the prescription food.


----------



## Sadie's mum

Just wanted to provide an update. The Annamaet is working so well for Sadie - she's growing steadily, having firm stools, and is looking and feeling great. I am so glad we switched. She's just turned 30lb at 6.5 months, and we're feeding her 1 cup in the morning, and 1 cup in the evening, and it seems to be about right for now.


----------



## skeller

My guys are doing great on it too. I'm also glad I made the switch.


----------



## Running Star

My girl is also doing GREAT on the ( Annamaet Food )
She has been on it for 2 weeks now with no problums
even her coat is starting to look better.


----------



## artbuc

Thanks to WCF for the Annamaet tip. Looks like all who try it are happy campers. I may be next although WCF has me thinking about BilJac now.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm not a BillJac fan because of the BHT/BHA they still use.


----------



## WasChampionFan

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'm not a BillJac fan because of the BHT/BHA they still use.


Odd isn't it but BHA is harmless just not a good marketing point. If I remember correctly it has also been studied for its anti-cancer properties. 

People have been trying to get BHA off the market for decades but there just isn't any evidence it does harm. There have even been canine studies at mega doses and nothing.

Why a company still uses it though is plain silly. I was told by my friend at Cornell that the amount in pet food is 2% of the permitted amount.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Maybe so, but I'd just rather not expose them if not necessary. Reasonably expected to be a human carcinogen is enough to have me looking elsewhere.

http://ntp.niehs.nih.gov/ntp/roc/twelfth/profiles/ButylatedHydroxyanisole.pdf


----------



## artbuc

Someone else said BilJac used BHA but I couldn't find it listed on the ingrediants list. I'll have to look again.

Edit: Yikes! How did I miss that? Even if no there is no evidence that this low amount of BHA is harmful, I will not use it because there are too many other options available.


----------



## WasChampionFan

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Maybe so, but I'd just rather not expose them if not necessary. Reasonably expected to be a human carcinogen is enough to have me looking elsewhere.
> 
> http://ntp.niehs.nih.gov/ntp/roc/twelfth/profiles/ButylatedHydroxyanisole.pdf


I have read that. The "experimental animals" were rodents and they developed lesions (on mega doses) only in a part of the body that people and dogs don't have, a pre-stomach sack of some kind. Cancer never developed anywhere else.

"Butylated hydroxyanisole (BHA) and butylated hydroxytoluene (BHT) are widely used antioxidant food additives. They have been extensively studied for potential toxicities. This review details experimental studies of genotoxicity and carcinogenicity which bear on cancer hazard assessment of exposure to humans. We conclude that BHA and BHT pose no cancer hazard and, to the contrary, may be anticarcinogenic at current levels of food additive use."

Above is from a pretty new study.

2 Additives for Foods May Fight Cancers - NYTimes.com

I am not suggesting anyone give it as a supplement but frankly if I had a choice between BHA and some herbs that are in pet foods I would go with BHA.


----------



## Running Star

My girl has beem eating ( ANNAMAET ) for a month now
Everything haas been going great and her coat is starting to
look like did when she was a young Blonde girl.
Just ordered her a second bag of it.
I think it is a great food for her.


----------



## WasChampionFan

Running Star said:


> My girl has beem eating ( ANNAMAET ) for a month now
> Everything haas been going great and her coat is starting to
> look like did when she was a young Blonde girl.
> Just ordered her a second bag of it.
> I think it is a great food for her.


I am not surprised. There is no substitute for experience and testing. If you stick to brands like this or Dr. Tim's, Inukshuk, Red Paw, Native or Pro Plan, you get better results.

Dr. Tim's is on PetFlow now for an amazing price much better than Annamaet on PetFoodDirect. For those that can't get either locally and use online, the 44lb bag of Dr. Tim's for the price of Pro Plan is a steal.


----------



## Running Star

WasChampionFan said:


> I am not surprised. There is no substitute for experience and testing. If you stick to brands like this or Dr. Tim's, Inukshuk, Red Paw, Native or Pro Plan, you get better results.
> 
> Dr. Tim's is on PetFlow now for an amazing price much better than Annamaet on PetFoodDirect. For those that can't get either locally and use online, the 44lb bag of Dr. Tim's for the price of Pro Plan is a steal.


 I looked at ( Dr. Tim's ) food ingredients.
Sorry but I like ( Annamaet ) food much better.
Just me .

Dr.Tim's cost is cheeper .
But I don't mind paying a little more after all my girl is a
( WEST COAST BLONDE )

Mother came from ( Califorina )
Father cane form ( Texas )
That makes her my ( WEST COAST BLONDE )


----------



## artbuc

Deleted post.


----------



## WasChampionFan

Running Star said:


> I looked at ( Dr. Tim's ) food ingredients.
> Sorry but I like ( Annamaet ) food much better.
> Just me .
> 
> Dr.Tim's cost is cheeper .
> But I don't mind paying a little more after all my girl is a
> ( WEST COAST BLONDE )
> 
> Mother came from ( Califorina )
> Father cane form ( Texas )
> That makes her my ( WEST COAST BLONDE )


I use Annamaet as well, just saying there are others like it. Dr. Tim's is a very technical formula. Not sure why it is cheaper because the cost of the ingredients is higher. Things like Porcine Plasma are expensive.

The point of my post was to group all the foods together as "go-to" brands. I am not sure why Pet Food Direct and a few of the others have Annamaet so high compared to the stores.


----------



## msc

Runningstar

Which Annamaet are you using?


----------



## msc

Noticed Tapioca in Annamaet Salcha.
Is there still a controversy over its use in pet food?


----------



## A1Malinois

I was using Annamaet Salcha for a couple months. I was really hoping my guy would do well on it. His stools just never firmed up were always mushy . I cannot get the grain inclusive formulas here anymore. 

Now hes on Pro Plan


----------



## WasChampionFan

msc said:


> Noticed Tapioca in Annamaet Salcha.
> Is there still a controversy over its use in pet food?


There was never one that I could recall. There is tapioca in lots of foods.


----------

